# Puffing on a Cain F Straight Ligero :D



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

Not so much an image, but a video of me smoking.
I figured you guys would like to put a face to my username.
If there's a "cigar video" subsection, sorry in advance.

YouTube - Puffing On a Cigar: Cain F Straight Ligero


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm surprised, 70 views and not one comment? LOL.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

How did you like it??

I had one a few weeks ago and it was pretty bitter IMO... didn't care too much for it.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Cool...just saw this! I've always like nicetightash.com because they do video reviews and you get a more "in the moment" impression of what they thought. Looks like the quality of the video was pretty good. I think maybe people didn't say anything because you were saying it was just a test to see how it worked. Nothing to really comment on other than the fact that it worked. lol 

Oh....and the Cain.... I've only ever had one Cain in my life, and I wasn't super impressed. I probably need to try some more since I was a newbie at the time (actually still am, but with a bit more experience) and my tastes may have changed.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

marked said:


> Cool...just saw this! I've always like nicetightash.com because they do video reviews and you get a more "in the moment" impression of what they thought. Looks like the quality of the video was pretty good. I think maybe people didn't say anything because you were saying it was just a test to see how it worked. Nothing to really comment on other than the fact that it worked. lol
> 
> Oh....and the Cain.... I've only ever had one Cain in my life, and I wasn't super impressed. I probably need to try some more since I was a newbie at the time (actually still am, but with a bit more experience) and my tastes may have changed.


Ben from NTA is a personal friend of mine. Some of the IPCPR videos was filmed by me. We smoke once or twice a week. Great guy.

*Keep up the video reviews Josh!* The camera seemed to catch the smoke well. I would like to do some video reviews myself, but sometimes flavors take me a bit to figure out and _I think I'd look pretty dumb mumbling to myself!_


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

thebayratt said:


> Ben from NTA is a personal friend of mine. Some of the IPCPR videos was filmed by me. We smoke once or twice a week. Great guy.
> 
> *Keep up the video reviews Josh!* The camera seemed to catch the smoke well. I would like to do some video reviews myself, but sometimes flavors take me a bit to figure out and _I think I'd look pretty dumb mumbling to myself!_


Yeah, not really a review, but I think I could do reviews pretty well on video, but I haven't tried as of yet.
It's actually easier to talk about a cigar than write about one, at least for me, so it may work.
I'll try a video review tomorrow, on a Cain Nub 464T Maduro, and see how it goes.
Also, if you saw the video previous to the smoking video, with me driving, youtube marked it as HD, and it's the same camera... :???:


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Love the Cains!


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

zeavran1 said:


> Love the Cains!


I do too now. 
Only reason I tried one is because he offered me it when I met him 
By him, I mean Sam... :smoke:


----------



## Russell Pta (Jun 28, 2010)

i left ya a comment. russellallen1


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

I still have yet to push myself to try a cain; the V's have a decent kick already. Idk


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the video. I notice the water sprinkler on the ceiling behind you. I was awaiting your unexpected shower. LOL

J


----------

